# neostylis question



## Hera (Feb 20, 2011)

I bought a Neostylis Lou Sneary, and I want to pot it up better. I need suggestions please. I'd like to hang it in a basket, but I'm debating the sphag in a pot route. Do these act like neos or do they need more air on the roots?

Conditions are 70-65 degrees and 60% humidity.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2011)

Hera said:


> Do these act like neos or do they need more air on the roots?


Um, dont Neos grow best with their roots in the air, escaping pots!?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm growing mine in either straight diatomite or coconut husk fibre in clay pots. They seem to be doing fine.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 20, 2011)

one of my fellow orchid club members has had one for years, and he's had it in semi-hydro grown under lights and it appreciates it very much


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 21, 2011)

What type of media and pot is it growing in now? Is it actively growing or currently resting? You don't want to kill it during a time it's not in active growth by substantially changing the root zone conditions it is already accustomed to having.  Once active growth begins, my choice would be an open basket and tie the plant in place if necessary until it becomes established and attaches itself. I'd put a few very large chunks of orchiata bark in there for the roots to anchor themselves onto, maybe a few big chunks of lava rock or some larger broken clay pot pieces and maybe one or two big chunks of diatomite if you can find them. I'd aim to keep conditions quite open and airy around the roots with only a small amount of water retention. Just be sure to maintain good humidity and a sufficient watering and fertilization schedule; otherwise you may want to use a pot with a hollow-centered mound of sphagnum.


----------



## Hera (Feb 21, 2011)

It was in a bark mix which was too wet and killing the roots. Right now I have it in a basket with no medium, but that takes careful attention that it doesn't dry out. There is one root that has a green tip (small one) but the others appear to be dormant. I am going to try the sphag mound on some neos that I am buying this spring and I thought about putting the neostylis like that just for consistency, but I wasn't sure if it would like the same conditions.


----------



## Hera (Feb 21, 2011)

I've had huge success with latouria dens in s/h, but I killed an ascofinetia that way, so I wasn't sure about the neostylis.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 22, 2011)

Hmmm, I'd stick with the basket then and not use a potted mound of sphagnum. Rotting the roots with too much wetness is a very real risk. Extended dryness will dehydrate your plant, of course, but high humidity combined with frequent wet/dry cycles will be much appreciated. A basket with very little media in it (just a few big chunky pieces) is perfect for such conditions. :wink:


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 22, 2011)

Mine is in bark-charcoal-perlite mix and seems to grow well.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine is in a plastic basket in sphag, does great, I let it dry out in between waterings.


----------



## koshki (Feb 25, 2011)

I have mine in a net pot with just a bit of sphag in it, and water it daily. I've been thinking about putting it in a basket but haven't gotten around to it. It's got three growths, and one just bloomed recently. Roots are growing out all over the place!

I enjoy neos...they're easy growers and small!


----------



## Hera (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, it seems that this is a very forgiving plant. Now I just have to pick one method..........


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 1, 2011)

koshki said:


> I have mine in a net pot with just a bit of sphag in it, and water it daily. I've been thinking about putting it in a basket but haven't gotten around to it. It's got three growths, and one just bloomed recently. Roots are growing out all over the place!
> 
> I enjoy neos...they're easy growers and small!



Do you have a greenhouse? If not, what is the relative humidity on average in your growing area? Just curious.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 1, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> Do you have a greenhouse? If not, what is the relative humidity on average in your growing area? Just curious.





koshki said:


> I have mine in a net pot with just a bit of sphag in it, and water it daily. I've been thinking about putting it in a basket but haven't gotten around to it. It's got three growths, and one just bloomed recently. Roots are growing out all over the place!
> I enjoy neos...they're easy growers and small!


At first daily water seemed like alot but if it's just a bit of sphag then it's probably more like a mounted plant. If it's doing so well why change anything? Mine has roots starting to grow out (& it would be considered a net pot/basket) & I don't plan on changing it for quite some time!


----------



## koshki (Mar 1, 2011)

Sadly, no greenhouse! My neos are growing around the kitchen sink in a east window. Temps upper 60s, RH, lower 30s. It might get a bit more humid at times during the day, depending on how often/how long the water is running, but probably not much. I also grow my angreacum didieri, a leptotes bicolor and African violets there as well. The leptotes might need more light, but everything else is doing well there.

I've been thinking about unpotting it because when I water it, I get a whiff of something off. Just want to see what's going on in the pot. But because of all the root growth, I doubt I'll be able to get it back into the same pot, hence the basket idea.


----------



## Hera (Mar 1, 2011)

Im attatching some pics of my grow area. I have the neostylis in the net pot hanging, with some sphag around the roots. I think I'm going to keep it that way for awhile unless I notice the roots getting too dried out. Humidity hovers around 60-65%.


----------



## Hera (Mar 1, 2011)

Two more pics


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2011)

Very cool growing area -- so neat and organized!


----------



## Hera (Mar 2, 2011)

I think its too empty:evil:


----------



## Clark (Mar 3, 2011)

Cool.


----------

